# Is it bad to eat meat just before bed?



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

A lot of the time I will have something like 200 grams of chicken breast just before bed, with EFAs.

Is that bad? should I be leaving some time before going to sleep?

Nick.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello mate i would say no i tend to eat before bed , if your hungry you body needs it mate eat......grow simple


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it does depend on your goals to be honest and what you eat...

if i eat before bed then it is normally a blended protein shake with PB or Udo's...


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

OK, fair comments. If my goal is to lose body fat, would eating a fairly large portion (300 grams) of lean meat about 1/2 hour before bed be bad?

thx

Nick


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

All it means is you have a steady supply of new aminos hitting your bloodstream as you rest and your body is carrying out essential maintenance work.

Personally I have always thought a protein meal at bedtime is a good move.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

sure, i usually have a night time protein shake, my point being here, is it OK to have solid foods rather than liquid just before sleep - maybe it wouldn't be digested properly?

Nick


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah i think you will digest it ok nick, it seems to be natures way after eating large amounts of protein it makes us feel sleepy, probably so our body can concentrate on digesting the food and repairing itself, losts of other animals do this besides us like lions, wolfs,dogs, even sharks become drowsey after gorging themselvs.

you only have to look at my relatives at christmas when they have had a nice big turky with pheasants and partridge etc... give them an hour and they are all sat with there heads back snoring :lol:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Caymen said:


> you only have to look at my relatives at christmas when they have had a nice big turky with pheasants and partridge etc... give them an hour and they are all sat with there heads back snoring :lol:


haha

never a truer word said


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

pscarb. 8)

you mentioned udo,s oil. can you explain what it is and how you use it please

oh and were you can get it ive heard it mentioned loads. a lot of the natural lads seem to like it 8)


----------



## tmawinstone (Mar 19, 2006)

I always eat a meal before bed, i dont use any suppliments like protein shakes or any thing though, so i find it hard to eat to 6 meals a day without using the whole day untill i go to bed to get them in. Never been a problem for me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Caymen said:


> you only have to look at my relatives at christmas when they have had a nice big turky with pheasants and partridge etc... give them an hour and they are all sat with there heads back snoring :lol:


Turkey does have the makings of a natural sedative in it, an amino acid called tryptophan. Tryptophan is an essential amino acid, meaning that the body cannot manufacture it. The body has to get tryptophan and other essential amino acids from food. Tryptophan helps the body produce the B-vitamin niacin, which, in turn, helps the body produce serotonin, a remarkable chemical that acts as a calming agent in the brain and plays a role in sleep. So you might think that if you eat a lot of turkey.

nutritionists and other experts say that the tryptophan in turkey probably won't trigger the body to produce more serotonin because tryptophan works best on an empty stomach. The tryptophan in a Christmas\Sunday turkey dinner has to vie with all the other amino acids that the body is trying to use. So only part of the tryptophan makes it to the brain to help produce serotonin.

It is the whole traditional Christmas\Sunday turkey dinner that can produce that after-dinner lethargy. The meal is quite often heavy and high in carbohydrates -- from mashed potatoes, bread, stuffing and pie -- and your body is working hard to digest that food

FATBOY...Udo's Oil is a blend of Omega's 3/6/9 as a complete blend,here is a link to udoerasmus site there is loads of info on this oil as well as other cool stuff.

http://www.udoerasmus.com/articles/udo/udo_index.htm


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

We don't have an applause smiley but if we had 1 .... awesome post pscarb


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks m8 8) :lol:


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

nice info mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

Strange post that Nick as you open it by telling us that you eat 200g of chicken b4 bed, then further down you inform us that you tke a protein shake b4 bed.

Just thought id mention it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

Alicat, I think he sais he usually has a protien shake, and sometimes has meat, and is trying to find out if the meat thing is good or not!! x


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

mel said:


> Alicat, I think he sais he usually has a protien shake, and sometimes has meat, and is trying to find out if the meat thing is good or not!! x


thats right


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

I would think that the only difference between having meat and a shake before bed is that the meat will take longer to digest - how much longer would depend on if you're comparing it to a whey shake or a casein shake.

I would think having a proper piece of meat is in fact ideal, as it takes longer to digest, which is what you want - a longer, steadier supply of protein and aminos going through your system while you sleep. Gustavo Badell swears by it, although he opts for steak - but i don't think that would be ideal since you're cutting at the mo.


----------

